# Sony HCD-SH2000 todo funciona pero no hay sonido



## maldo7 (Jun 10, 2018)

Colegas, muy buenas tardes. Acudo a su vasta experiencia para que me guíen a solucionar este problema. El equipo en mención obedece a todas las funciones y no genera ningún mensaje de error, sino que todo aparece como si estuviera funcionando normal, pero SIN AUDIO, es decir el equipo está totalmente MUDO.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2018)

Fijate no esté en mute , o que se haya roto el conector de auriculares . . .


----------



## maldo7 (Jun 11, 2018)

Gracias DOSMETROS. Mira que fue lo primero que se me ocurrió y me encuentro con la gran sorpresa de que este equipo no tiene Jack para audífonos, solo tiene uno y es para entrada de micrófono...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2018)

Pegado el mute del control remoto o del frente , si lo tiene . . .  ?


----------



## endryc1 (Jun 11, 2018)

Yo revise un sony y tenia una pastilla que es una interface para el CI de potencia. Tenia que dar a la salida el audio modulado para la pastilla de potencia y no servia. Le puse a tierra la pata del reset a la pastilla de audio y sono en la bocina como que se activó pero no se pudo arreglar porque la pastilla no aparecio ni en internet. Habia que comprar la placa completa. Si el equipo tiene salida hdmi pruebalo por ahi a ver si sale el audio. Si es asi el problema es en el audio de potencia. Voy a revisar el plano y despues te comento. Saludos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Jun 11, 2018

Extraido del manual de servicio.
COLD RESET
The cold reset clears all data including preset data stored in the 
EEPROM to initial conditions. Execute this mode when returning 
the set to the customer.
Procedure:
1. Press  @/1  button to turn on the system.
2. Press [ x  ] button and  @/1  button simultaneously for 3 
 seconds.
3.  “COLD RESET” appears on the  ﬂ  uorescent indicator tube. 
After that, the ﬂ  uorescent indicator tube becomes blank for a 
while, and the system is reset.

A lo mejor echa a andar despues de un reset.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2018)

Aqui : HCD-SH2000 FST-SH2000 Diagrama Sony | Reparación Técnica

o aqui : HCD SH2000

y aqui : HCD-SH2000 Diagrama Sony.pdf


----------



## Joselugoylarreta (Mar 3, 2020)

maldo7 dijo:


> Colegas, muy buenas tardes. Acudo a su vasta experiencia para que me guíen a solucionar este problema. El equipo en mención obedece a todas las funciones y no genera ningún mensaje de error, sino que todo aparece como si estuviera funcionando normal, pero SIN AUDIO, es decir el equipo está totalmente MUDO.


Yo tengo uno igual y no me suena una corneta , si me pueden ayudar por favor.


----------

